

Functional refactoring in Scala - batasrki
http://blog.8thlight.com/articles/2009/6/16/a-functional-refactoring-in-scala

======
mgreenbe
Does Scala perform deforestation? If not, then separating construction and
deconstruction is an abstraction win but a performance loss. A commenter,
brandon, mentions this.

That being said, I've always preferred to think in terms of separation of
(computational) concerns, something functional programming excels at. And it's
often not hard to deforest manually when the time comes.

------
papaf
I've only been playing with it for a few months but I really like Scala. Its
worth remembering when you look at the code that this is a compiled,
statically typed, language running on the JVM. Its so easy to forget this
because it feels like coding in a scripting language.

